# To know yourself



## georger (Aug 16, 2005)

To know your own personality. I've found this to be very helpful.

Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology

I tested as the following:

Your Type is
INFJ
Introverted Intuitive Feeling Judging
Strength of the preferences %
78 50 50 22

Qualitative analysis of your type formula
You are:
* very expressed introvert
* moderately expressed intuitive personality
* moderately expressed feeling personality
* slightly expressed judging personality
-------------------------------------------------------------------
More from:

http://keirsey.com/personality/nfij.html

INFJ Profile


----------



## georger (Aug 16, 2005)

To know your own personality. I've found this to be very helpful.

Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology

I tested as the following:

Your Type is
INFJ
Introverted Intuitive Feeling Judging
Strength of the preferences %
78 50 50 22

Qualitative analysis of your type formula
You are:
* very expressed introvert
* moderately expressed intuitive personality
* moderately expressed feeling personality
* slightly expressed judging personality
-------------------------------------------------------------------
More from:

http://keirsey.com/personality/nfij.html

INFJ Profile


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 17, 2005)

These online tests can be fun -- just be aware that they are of little or no validity in actually defining your personlaity, although like horoscopes they are typically worded in ways which make them sound "accurate".

This particular variety is similar to the Myers-Briggs Test, which is of similarly low validity.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 17, 2005)

These online tests can be fun -- just be aware that they are of little or no validity in actually defining your personlaity, although like horoscopes they are typically worded in ways which make them sound "accurate".

This particular variety is similar to the Myers-Briggs Test, which is of similarly low validity.


----------



## Mrs. King (Aug 19, 2005)

I must disagree with Dr. Baxter. I tested as an INFJ which, upon reading up about them, seem pretty fantastic people. That is about right for me. Lol. Okay, maybe these tests are low validity, but I like the ego boost they provide )


----------



## Mrs. King (Aug 19, 2005)

I must disagree with Dr. Baxter. I tested as an INFJ which, upon reading up about them, seem pretty fantastic people. That is about right for me. Lol. Okay, maybe these tests are low validity, but I like the ego boost they provide )


----------



## Daniel (Aug 19, 2005)

At best, these tests just tell us what we already know.  



			
				David Baxter said:
			
		

> ...although like horoscopes they are typically worded in ways which make them sound "accurate".


I have just read some personality profiles for the Myers-Briggs test and they do sound like horoscopes.  So I would think that with everyday notions of personality, what you see is often what you get.  If you want to see traits like introversion, big picture thinking, or attention to detail, you can.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 19, 2005)

At best, these tests just tell us what we already know.  



			
				David Baxter said:
			
		

> ...although like horoscopes they are typically worded in ways which make them sound "accurate".


I have just read some personality profiles for the Myers-Briggs test and they do sound like horoscopes.  So I would think that with everyday notions of personality, what you see is often what you get.  If you want to see traits like introversion, big picture thinking, or attention to detail, you can.


----------

